# a poem i had forgotten about



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

it all makes sense to me now:
the way you looked at me.
eyes, big and round, staring.
your hair was a mess,
as if you'd just woken up
or had pushed it around with your fingertips.
but the cry, the shriek that came from between your lips,
it shot through me like hot electricity.
i knew then how much i had wounded you,
and i truly am sorry.
please forgive me for stepping on your tail.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

That's very good! Did you write it?


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

i did!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Well then four paws up to you!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

thats a funny poem :lol: The poor kitty.


----------



## Frankm (Oct 11, 2003)

*Poems and more*

I enjoyed your poem. It was nice and I hope to read more. Here is one I hope you will enjoy.The Stray Cat - A Poem For Children

At the end of the garden, Annabel got a surprise,
when through the hedge she saw two bright green eyes.
As she walked slowly closer, she crouched down to see
a small fluffy cat, as black as could be.

She held out her hand, and said "hello,"
but the cat just hissed and crouched down low.
Annabel thought, "What a silly cat,
Grandma's Buttons doesn't behave like that."

Buttons was fat, with shiny ginger fur,
Who would rub your face and gently purr.
He played with toys and climbed the tree
and fell asleep sat on your knee.

Not like this cat with his eyes opened wide,
he quickly ran away to hide.
"What a silly cat to act that way,"
but he came back the very next day!

Annabel was lost for words
as he ate the bread put out for the birds!
Underneath the fluffy fur, she saw he was thin
and watched him rummaging through the bin.

He came back every night and day,
to try and find food they had thrown away.
He started to eat it, it can't have been tasty,
Annabel thought she may have been hasty.

He wasn't unfriendly or being bad,
his face looked frightened and very sad.
If no one else had ever cared,
he probably was very scared.

Annabel spied on him, as off he sped
and spent the night underneath the shed.
Alone, hungry and with no name,
Annabel thought it was such a shame.

So she told her Mum and they looked out,
for when the black cat was round and about.
They would take out food every day,
sometimes he'd hiss and run away.

When he did they did not mind,
they knew he wasn't used to people being kind.
Dad put a catflap in the door of the shed,
Mum got an old blanket and made a cosy bed.

They called him Midnight and he soon understood,
that his life in their garden could be good.
Plenty of food and a warm place at night,
and if he didn't want to be stroked, that was alright.

Poor Midnight had been a lonely stray,
but now he had a place to stay.
He may not want to be cuddled, or sit in the house,
but he liked to play with a new toy mouse.

He put on weight, his coat glistened
and when Annabel spoke, he sat and listened.
She knew he was thankful for all she had done,
a special new friendship had begun.

By: Rebecca Hobbs


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

I really like both poems!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow, both are very good poems. This sure inspires me to write some poems just for this section


----------

